# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  أفتخري أنت إمرأة ...

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

افتخري أنتي امرأة (للسيد هادي المدرسي)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

هذه بعض أقوال السيد هادي المدرسي في المرأة

1. يكفي في أهمية المرأة أن ألوف الرجال يعجزون عن ملئ فراغ وجودها عند أي أحد منهم..
2. آه ما أجمل السيطرة على قلب المرأة وما أفضع السيطرة على جسدها من دون قلبها..
3. لا يمكن أن يخلق الله الرجال في أرحام النساء ،ثم لا يجعل لهن كرامة فوق كرامة الرجال..
4. فلسفة الحجاب تقوم على أساس أن تغطي المرأة أنوثتها وتبرز إنسانيتها وأما فلسفة السفور فتقوم على العكس..
5. خير للمرأة أن تتكسر أعضائها تحت عجلات الحياة ،من أن تتحطم أنوثتها تحت أقدام فسقة الرجال..
6. يكفي في عظمة المرأة أنها امرأة,......ويكفي في مجد الرجل أنه شريك حياتها..
7. الأنوثة أمر جانبي في وجود المرأة ......بالرغم من أن الرجال يعتبرونها الأمر الأساسي فيها..
8. إعطاء دور الرجل للمرأة يشبه إعطاء دور شاحنة ثقيلة لدراجة ناعمة..
9. عالم المرأة أوسع من عالم الرجل فعالم الرجل خاص بالحاضر بينما عالم المرأة يعم الحاضر والمستقبل..
10. عنصر الأنوثة يمثل قوة الضعف وبينما عنصر الرجولة يمثل ضعف القوة..
11. تملأ المرأة بوجودها الفخم عشرات من ثغور الحياة ،في الوقت الذي لا يستطيع الرجل أن يملأ أي واحدة منها ،بأي شكل من الأشكال..
12. الحياة بدون امرأة كامرأة بلا حياة ليس فيهما غير صقيع الموت..
13. الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة في اقتناء الأشياء هو أن الرجل إنما يسد بما يشتري حاجته،لا رغبته ،،،،بينما المرأة في ذلك تربي رغبتها لا حاجتها..
14. امرأة بلا دار مشكلة للمرأة ودار بلا امرأة مشكلة للمجتمع..
15. نصف النساء غيورات جداً...والنصف الآخر غيورات جدا جدا..
16. تمتلك المرأة أهم امتياز يمكن أن يتمتع به الإنسان على وجه الأرض وهو أن يكون امرأة..
17. رأسمال المرأة أنوثتها ورأسمال الرجل عقله..
18. حاجتك إلى قلب أنثى تثق بها وتثق بك وترتاح إليها وترتاح إليك كحاجة السفينة إلى موضع رسوها الخاص على الشاطئ...فرجل بلا أنثاه كسفينة في عرض البحر بلا مرساة....كلاهما يموت عطشاً والبحر كله ماء من حوله..
19. قلب أنثى يخفق لك أغلى من كل الأحجار الكريمة في العالم..
20. غيرة الرجل محبة ....وغيرة المرأة أنانية..
21. الدهشة الأولى للرجل عند انفتاحه الأول على عالم الأنوثة لن تتكرر إلى الأبد مهما حاول مع نساء أخريات..
22. لن تتفتح زهرة الأنوثة لأحد ....وهذا سر العشق الدائم للرجال باقتحامها..
23. قلوب الرجال أهداف النساء وأجساد النساء أهداف الرجال وما أعظم الفرق بين الهدفين..
24. تولد المرأة أماً ..أما الرجل فليس بالضرورة يولد أباً..
25. الأنوثة سر من أسرار الحياة وجاذبيتها أقوى من جاذبية عقول الرجال..
26. سر عظمة الشمس أنها مؤنثة وسر خفوت القمر أنه مذكر..
27. لا يمكن للمرأة أن تبدي مفاتنها ورزانتها في وقت واحد..
28. خلق الله المرأة أما ثم جعلها أنثى..
29. الفحولة فترة استثنائية في الرجال بينما الأنوثة حالة دائمة في النساء..
30. لا تتأكد فحولة الرجل إلا بالأنثى أما الأنثى لا تحتاج إلى من يؤكد لها أنوثتها..
31. إذا تعاملت مع زوجتك كملكة فسوف تتعامل مع كإمبراطور أما إذا تعاملت معها كمملوكة فسوف تتعامل معك كناطور..
32. بعض النساء كالقمر تتراءى لك من بعيد :كوكباً منيراً يسلبك اللباب ....ومع الاقتراب إليها لا تجد إلا بقايا براكين خامدة ..وصخور مهجورة وذرات تراب لا حياة فيها ولا أحاسيس..
33. أنوثة المرأة غاية عند الرجل...ورجولة الرجل وسيلة عند النساء..
34. مهما كانت الحياة مع امرأة صعبة فهي من دونها أصعب..
35. من يشدد مع المرأة يقتلها ومن يرخي يقتل نفسه..
36. وفاء المرأة عكازه يتكئ عليها الرجال كلما نوو الخيانة..
37. دموع المرأة تغسل قلبها لتكدر بها قلب الرجل..
38. الخيانة ديدن الرجال بينما النساء هن المتهمات بها..
39. في بستان الحياة ربك صاحب المزرعة ,,والمرأة هي الشجرة ,,والرجل هو الفلاح..
40. عندما تموت امرأة تموت أمومة في الحياة..
41. يضحك ابليس كلما أدمى رجل قلب امرأة..
42. قلوب النساء قوارير عطر لن يستطيع أحد أن يشم منها رائحة طيبة إلا إذا استطاع فتحها..
43. من القلب تنظر المرأة إلى الحياة بينما الرجل ينظر إليهم من عينه..


منقوووووووووووووووول وأتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم ومايكون مكرر  :amuse:

----------


## ملكة سبأ

[IMG]http://img334.**************/img334/8135/l59rke6.gif[/IMG]

طرح جميل ومميز وكلمات عظيمة في حق المرأة ممن يُقدر المرأة بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة وبارك في قائلها.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلميييييييييييين عزيزتي ملكة سبأ على مرورك الكريم

----------


## حوت البحرين

_شكرا  على الطرح_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووو أخوووي حوت البحرين على المرور الجميييييييل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طرح جميل ورائع واقوال بالفعل
جميله جدا"
مشكوره خيتوووو
موفقه لكل خير
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## الم الانتظار



----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

طرح رائع وواقعي وحقيقي

----------


## ايات الروح

الشكر لك اخت اللؤلؤ المكنون على الموضوع الشيق والرائع

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_تسلمووووووووووووووون على ردودكم الحللللللوة_
_ومروركم الأحـــــــلى_
_لا عدمنا مروركم الجمييييييييييييل_

----------


## ام الحلوين

*فعلاً شرفاً لي وافتخر اني  إمرأة* 

*موضوع جداً رائع الله يعطيك الف عافيه* 

*وتسلم الايادي ياكريم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أم الحلوين_
_أشكركـ عزيزتي على المرور و التعقيب_
_لاهنت عزيزتي_
_فعلا أسعدني مروركم جميعا_

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

بوركت اخيتي 
الؤلؤ المكنون
بما طرحتي 
رعاك اللة

----------


## همسات وله

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يعطيكم ألف عافية على مروركم الراائع_
_لا عدمناكم_

----------


## s3ana

_تسلمين على الموضوع_ 
_بس انا اشوف ان اهم شي الانثى تعرف قيمتهاوتقدرها_
_ليت كل البنات تقدر نفسها كان الدنيا كلها بخير(من وجهت نظري )_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تحياااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## حنايا الروح

موضوع رائع وجميل...سلمت أناملك .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كــــــــــلاام درر .. ويسلم اللي قااله .. واللي نقله .
يعطيج العااااااافية اللؤلؤ المكنون .

----------


## المميزة

*افتخري أنت امرأة .. للسيد هادي المدرسي*

*1-            يكفي في أهمية المرأة أن ألوف الرجال** يعجزون عن ملئ فراغ وجودها عند أي أحد منهم..**2-            آه ما أجمل السيطرة على قلب المرأة وما أفضع السيطرة على جسدها من دون قلبها..**3-            لا يمكن أن يخلق الله الرجال في أرحام النساء، ثم لا يجعل لهن كرامة فوق كرامة الرجال..**4-            فلسفة الحجاب تقوم على أساس أن تغطي المرأة أنوثتها وتبرز إنسانيتها وأما فلسفة السفور فتقوم على العكس..**5-            خير للمرأة أن تتكسر أعضائها تحت عجلات الحياة، من أن تتحطم أنوثتها تحت أقدام فسقة الرجال..**6-            يكفي في عظمة المرأة أنها امرأة ... ويكفي في مجد الرجل أنه شريك حياتها..**7-            الأنوثة أمر جانبي في وجود المرأة ... بالرغم من أن الرجال يعتبرونها الأمر الأساسي فيها..**8-            إعطاء دور الرجل للمرأة يشبه إعطاء دور شاحنة ثقيلة لدراجة ناعمة..**9-            عالم المرأة أوسع من عالم الرجل فعالم الرجل خاص بالحاضر بينما عالم المرأة يعم الحاضر والمستقبل..**10-     عنصر الأنوثة يمثل قوة الضعف وبينما عنصر الرجولة يمثل ضعف القوة..**11-     تملأ المرأة بوجودها الفخم عشرات من ثغور الحياة،في الوقت الذي لا يستطيع الرجل أن يملأ أي واحدة منها،بأي شكل من الأشكال..**12-     الحياة بدون امرأة كامرأة بلا حياة ليس فيهما غير صقيع الموت..**13-     الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة في اقتناء الأشياء هو أن الرجل إنما يسد بما يشتري حاجته، لا رغبته ... بينما المرأة في ذلك تربي رغبتها لا حاجتها..**14-     رجل بلا دار مشكلة للمرأة ودار بلا امرأة مشكلة للمجتمع..**15-     نصف النساء غيورات جداً...والنصف الآخر غيورات جدا جدا..**16-     تمتلك المرأة أهم امتياز يمكن أن يتمتع به الإنسان على وجه الأرض وهو أن يكون امرأة..**17-     رأس مال المرأة أنوثتها ورأس مال الرجل عقله..**18-     حاجتك إلى قلب أنثى تثق بها وتثق بك وترتاح إليها وترتاح إليك كحاجة السفينة إلى موضع رسوها الخاص على الشاطئ...فرجل بلا أنثاه كسفينة في عرض البحر بلا مرساة....كلاهما يموت عطشاً والبحر كله ماء من حوله..**19-     قلب أنثى يخفق لك أغلى من كل الأحجار الكريمة في العالم..**20-     غيرة الرجل محبة ....وغيرة المرأة أنانية..**21-     الدهشة الأولى للرجل عند انفتاحه الأول على عالم الأنوثة لن تتكرر إلى الأبد مهما حاول مع نساء أخريات..**22-     لن تتفتح زهرة الأنوثة لأحد ....وهذا سر العشق الدائم للرجال باقتحامها..**23-     قلوب الرجال أهداف النساء وأجساد النساء أهداف الرجال وما أعظم الفرق بين الهدفين..**24-     تولد المرأة أماً ... أما الرجل فليس بالضرورة يولد أباً..**25-     الأنوثة سر من أسرار الحياة وجاذبيتها أقوى من جاذبية عقول الرجال..**26-     سر عظمة الشمس أنها مؤنثة وسر خفوت القمر أنه مذكر..**27-     لا يمكن للمرأة أن تبدي مفاتنها ورزانتها في وقت واحد..**28-     خلق الله المرأة أما ثم جعلها أنثى..**29-     الفحولة فترة استثنائية في الرجال بينما الأنوثة حالة دائمة في النساء..**30-     لا تتأكد فحولة الرجل إلا بالأنثى أما الأنثى لا تحتاج إلى من يؤكد لها أنوثتها..**31-     إذا تعاملت مع زوجتك كملكة فسوف تتعامل معك كإمبراطور أما إذا تعاملت معها كمملوكة فسوف تتعامل معك كناطور..**32-     بعض النساء كالقمر تتراءى لك من بعيد :كوكباً منيراً يسلبك اللباب ....ومع الاقتراب إليها لا تجد إلا بقايا براكين خامدة ..وصخور مهجورة وذرات تراب لا حياة فيها ولا أحاسيس..**33-     رضا المرأة غاية تدرك بالمال..**34-     أنوثة المرأة غاية عند الرجل...ورجولة الرجل وسيلة عند النساء..**35-     مهما كانت الحياة مع امرأة صعبة فهي من دونها أصعب..**36-     من يشدد مع المرأة يقتلها ومن يرخي يقتل نفسه..**37-     وفاء المرأة عكازه يتكئ عليها الرجال كلما نوو الخيانة..**38-     سكوت المرأة عي وسكوت الرجل وعي..**39-     دموع المرأة تغسل قلبها لتكدر بها قلب الرجل..**40-     الخيانة ديدن الرجال بينما النساء هن المتهمات بها..**41-     في بستان الحياة ربك صاحب المزرعة ,,والمرأة هي الشجرة ,,والرجل هو الفلاح..**42-     عندما تموت امرأة تموت أمومة في الحياة..**43-     يضحك إبليس كلما أدمى رجل قلب امرأة..**44-     قلوب النساء قوارير عطر لن يستطيع أحد أن يشم منها رائحة طيبة إلا إذا استطاع فتحها..**45-     من القلب تنظر المرأة إلى الحياة بينما الرجل ينظر إليهم من عينه..** وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*ماشاء الله*
*كلام موثووق منه*
*وفي نفس الوقت موزون بشكل صحيح*


*جزاام الله كل الخير*
*تحيااتي لكم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الغالية المميزة..*
*يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح المميز والموفق..*
*الموضوع سبق طرحه..*



*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=51894&highlight=%C7%DD%CA%CE%D1%E  D*



*ولكن لوجود مشاركة هنا على موضوعك..*
*لن يتم حذفه ..وإنما سينقل إلى منتدى الأسرة والطفل..*
*ومن ثم سيتم دمجه هناك من قبل المشرفات الأفاضل...*


*خالص الشكر لعطاءكم..*

*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الفجر القادم

اختي الكريمة اشكرك على الطرح الراااائع المرأه لها اهميتها في حياة الرجل والحياة بدون المرأه جحيم لا يطاق بالنسبه للرجل
وهي على قولة القائل مثل الشمس بالنسبه للرجل مرة نحبها ومرة نكرها بس ابدا ما نقدر نستغني عنها
ولكن اختي الكريمة ما كنك زودتيها بالمدح :shiny:

----------


## المميزة

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمووووووووووون عالمروووووووور
لا عدمنااااااااكم

----------


## sweetsoul

*عبارات في غاية الجمال في حق المراة*
*تسلمي حبيبتي على هدي العبارات* 
*تحياتي sweet soul*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمين عزيزتي على مرورك الراااااااائع
موفقة يالغلا

----------

